# Craftbrewer German Magnum Hops



## Bribie G (18/3/12)

Is it my imagination or have German Magnum hops disappeared from CraftBrewer's site? I was using them last year or was I having a senior moment and actually using the USA version?

Keen to find out as it was in my German Pils that got a gong last year and I'm looking to rebrew ASAP this year.


----------



## Ross (18/3/12)

Only ever been USA Bribie.


cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/12)

Don't mention the War




Mate I've got an order pending for Monday assembly I'll ring the lads and get one slipped in


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> Don't mention the War
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All my magnum is from Germany.
Nev


----------



## felten (19/3/12)

I get mine from durex.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/12)

Yup senior moment. I had a sort through the freezer in the brewery and came across a forgotten half-pack from last year, they were from the USA, so I'm right for Magnum for a couple more brews. I'm starting to get a hop plethora situation again, need to clean unnecessary stuff out of the freezer that is interfering with its true purpose in life (chicken breasts, lamb, bulk rump, containers of vindaloo etc etc), so I can keep better control over my hop collection B)


----------

